# Mossberg 500 - Difficult disassembly



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello,

I recently purchased a Mossberg 500 12 guage from the 1962-1967 era. The gun is in much need of a good cleaning (it doesn't appear to have ever been cleaned).

I am in the process of breaking it down and I cannot for the life of me remove the trigger housing pin so that I can thoroughly clean the action.

Any advice on how to get this thing out?


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Attached are some photos. Any help is very much appreciated.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Somebody replaced factory pin with a roll pin. You need a roll pin punch to remove it under ideal
conditions. If this pin has been beat on to much the edges will tend to rivet. If it has been hit from
both sides this could be a problem. Give pin a close look to see if this is the case. If it has only been hit from one side, it should be tapped out from opposite side. Pin punches that are tapped into center hole will cause pin to expand diameter adding to the PIA. A standard pin punch can be
used but must be same size as OD of roll pin. The correct punch should fetch it out easily. If correct
pin was in it you could push it out with tip of Bic pen. Be careful you don't damage housing of trigger group when driving pin out. Older models are cast metal housings, new are plastic. This pin
is all that holds trigger group in place. Front is just a lip and pin holds it from moving. As last resort you can use a drill bit just a little larger than hole in pin.
Using hole in pin as pilot hole drill through pin, in drill press. The roll pins are tough spring like steel so use oil when drilling. Sometimes it will go on through with bit. If not it will weaken pin and will come out easier. I have had to take a lot
of them out of pump shot guns of all makes. Guys loose pins and any HDW store
has roll pins. The cheapest and easiest fix but not one I would recommend.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Looks like illI be buying a roll pin punch kit in the near future. I'll report back as I progress.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I remember taking Roll Pins out of my Cub Cadet... I had to have solid piece of steel underneath to bang those things out. They came out easy once I got the steel lined up right.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Did you get it out? I've have had a few mossberg pumps in my day and I've never seen a roll pin in one, always a solid pin. Who the hell does that? Make sure you rest the receiver on something solid (couple 2x4's) before pounding it out so it's not bouncing around.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Yea, make sure it's supported on both sides of pin- on action. Don't use stock as support or you may Crack it when driving out roll pin.


----------

